# Turkey Plaque



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

I made this plaque for the fun of it. The fan and patch go with the jake fan from last year. I know the fan is a little beat up from being in the garage all year, but I finally finished it. I'm not sure about my paint job, but I couldn't think of any other colors that worked. This year if I get a tom with my bow I'll cut it out of Maple and just stain it or something.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Thats really cool!


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


Should look really good with your spring gobbler and stained maple.


----------

